# iTunes wont play some songs



## canadianbrummie (Sep 17, 2008)

my iTunes wont play some songs and i can't figure out why. they are on my ipod but even when that is plugged in there is a little exclamation point beside them and they wont play.
Help!!


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

What format are they in? iTunes accepts .mp3 or .m4a, not .wma.


----------



## muqtada123 (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, the only problem will be with the formats.

Or maybe your iPod is not functioning properly.

over charging Ipods is consider to be a fault, so dont over charge your iPod.


----------



## Log2 (Oct 16, 2008)

ok.... if you have question marks beside the song, it means 1. The song has been deleted or moved... 2. Nothing else, there's only one thing it can be, so you need to relocate all the files that have that (May take a loooong time) Sorry bout your luck


----------

